# Work horse Chassis



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2003)

Mr. Nash - we went to Holiday World Houston and looked at a 2002 Vacationer on a work horse chassis.  I'm curious why you went with the Ford V-10 instead of the work horse.  Was it a floor plan issue or did you think Ford was a better product?  We have a fifth wheel now, may want to upgrade later when we start travelling a lot.  Thanks. 
P.S.  If you can't get enough speed out of that V-10, I have a 1968 Chevelle in the barn you might use for a toad to help push that Ford!
  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2003)

Work horse Chassis

Hi Butch and Shirley, please drop the mister.  Would love to have that chevelle to push the ford.  Went with the ford chassis because we found the 2002 vacationer used (1500 miles) and it was equiped the way we wanted other than not having the work horse and 8.1 engine but, I had said I would not let this stop me even though I still can't believe I"m driving a ford.  Was still a little leery of the work horse with it being new and fewer service centers. Made the dealer a offer and they accepted. We traded a 2000 278 cougar in on it.  Have been very pleased with the ford chassis and HR so far.  Will be leaving for Leesburg Fl. this Sunday to take it in to the Monaco service center for the truss recall. The 2002 you are looking at probably will have to have this done also. Have a 2002 chev tracker to help push the Ford.  Helps a lot to look in the rear monitor and see that bow tie emblem behind  .


----------



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2003)

Work horse Chassis

Thanks Chelse,know what you mean about the bow tie emblem. Switched to Ford with the power stroke. I guess they don't put it in the m/h because of the weight.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2003)

Work horse Chassis

Hi Shadow, just returned from a 1500 mile trip in the Vacationer and it's amazing how that little Chevy Tracker pushed that Ford :approve: .  Still got betwen 9 and 10 mpg towing, I mean pushing  . Could not even tell the tracker was back there. Like the HR Vacationer more ever time out. Little viberation around 30 40 mph and can hear rear end hum about this speed but about what I would expect.  It is a truck. The people at the service center in leesburg Flordia were great.  They did the recall on the truss system and got us out ahead of schedule.


----------

